# Tiller Back rest



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

beanbag?


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I know what the OP means, but the most comfortable position I've found (aside from a chair - I've used a duck hunting removable swivel chair) is leaning on a poling platform or a very compact leaning post. 

For long rides.

Make no mistake though, that chair takes up some space and is the instigator for many a blue streak on the water in my small boat.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

There is a guide that has a built in back rest on his poling platform and he uses a tiller. I was essentially a cushioned seat that was attached to one leg of the PP. I think it was on a mitzi and the skiff in question was on one of the newer fishing shows. On my caimen, I sit with my back against one of the PP legs while on long runs, no cushion.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Brings back to mind those raptor consoled gheenoes. Seat in front of the platform, stick steer. Looks like the funnest thing in the world to drive.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I see vids of guys sitting on the platform steering with the tiller. I've done it for short stretches in manatee zones. running on plane that ways is asking for it if you hit anything in the water. probably get launched out of the boat even if your sitting correctly though if you hit anything substantial.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Have you ever tried sitting on top of the engine cowling?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

In the past, I have used a crazy creek type chair. It’s basically like a stadium seat. It works pretty good


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Expensive, but this might work.

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/west-marine--go-anywhere-high-back-seat--10967917?recordNum=1


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I seem to remember that dragonfly had a setup on their website ...pad setup on poling platform

I use to sit on top of the pp on my backcountry for long runs ...tiller extension worked fine...no fast turns


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

Crazy Creek Chair


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Clamp-on post/backrest off front leg off the platform so it's at an angle for adjustments. Make sense?


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

Or a removable backrest off the rolled edge of a skiff as well as the post approach is good only if you have a normal/shorter front deck


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

Captain Ren Stanley has a cushion mounted to his poling platform on his garage built skiff. Looks like a pretty simple solution.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

Take a section of a pool noodle, cut in half longways and slide over the PP to rest your back/butt on while standing or vertically on the PP leg like the pic above if you wanna sit and sit on your throw-able float and you're good to go. All goes back in the hatch when you get where you're going and nothing permanent is left on your skiff.


----------



## Billfisher56 (Apr 22, 2019)

MRichardson said:


> Have you ever tried sitting on top of the engine cowling?


I have on other boats but with a poling platform its not really possible.


----------



## Billfisher56 (Apr 22, 2019)

MMessana said:


> Take a section of a pool noodle, cut in half longways and slide over the PP to rest your back/butt on while standing or vertically on the PP leg like the pic above if you wanna sit and sit on your throw-able float and you're good to go. All goes back in the hatch when you get where you're going and nothing permanent is left on your skiff.


I like the idea!


----------



## Billfisher56 (Apr 22, 2019)

East Cape said:


> Clamp-on post/backrest off front leg off the platform so it's at an angle for adjustments. Make sense?


I think Ill probably end up doing something along these lines. It'll be out of the way and removable which is plus.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

devrep said:


> I see vids of guys sitting on the platform steering with the tiller. I've done it for short stretches in manatee zones. running on plane that ways is asking for it if you hit anything in the water. probably get launched out of the boat even if your sitting correctly though if you hit anything substantial.


Manatees every time...


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

I know both Capt. Ren and Capt. Kevin Mihailoff had their boats set up that way... Long skinny back rest on poling platform leg then seat pad for the buttocks! Looks cozy...If you watch High In The Low Lands on YouTube you can see Kevin running his skiff with that set-up!


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

I have always run my tiller either leaning against the platform or sitting on top of it. I actually plan on eventually adding a permanent back cushion to the front of my platform.. was just thinking a removable hammock style swing under the platform with the backrest on the front rail might work as well


----------

